# Kodak Z612



## Ken Bernosky (Mar 28, 2010)

My Kodak Z612 is making a terrible grinding noise when in video mode. I believe it's the auto-focus gears. Is this worth fixing and how much should it cost? I realize it's not a top of the line camera, but it does take nice pictures and the video is pretty good quality.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

No, its not worth fixing. I doubt if you could even find a place that will do it. As you like it, you might place a bid on THIS ONE


----------

